# pee



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

One thing that's really been pissing me off lately. When I go to take a piss I can't tell if I am dreaming or not and I get afraid that I might actually be peeing in my bed while having a dream that I am standing at the toilet.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

u mean during the night or anytime?


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't be afraid of this until you wake up in a puddle of pee. I'm not sure whether peeing in a dream will have any influence on your real bladder.


----------



## Absent (Oct 16, 2004)

I have doubts about reality like that. Using the bog, especially away from home, it is very difficult to perceive that I'm not in the street or in a public room. Also as I am so unaware of my body it is difficult to persuade myself that I have got dressed before going out. None of this surprises me as they are precisely part of DPD. Such mistakes would be unpleasant/embarrassing which is understandably concerning. I am not aware of my awareness if you see what I mean. If there was a mistake, I'd know and questioning it excacerbates the whole confusion, so trust instead... Also I find something in the room to verify my presence. I appreciate it is upsetting though as you wouldn't want to get these things wrong.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> One thing that's really been pissing me off lately. When I go to take a piss I can't tell if I am dreaming or not and I get afraid that I might actually be peeing in my bed while having a dream that I am standing at the toilet.


Sounds a lot like you may have lost trust in your mind/senses. I haven't had this same experience, but when I became dissociated I obviously started to question reality, ie my sense of reality. And also come to see that my little universe truely is contained in my body, by virtue of the fact that is where all my senses are. I see people walking about and remember that everyone's got their own perceptual universe.... It's just the way the senses work. A man walking along who is blind will be feeling/smelling more presumably. A woman anxious about getting to the hairdressers is gonna be filtering information purely in terms of whether it fits in with her aim....a man passes on his bike, she is aggrivated he is in her way etc. A lot of life is like that. Blinded by agenda and all the fears that come with having an agenda. So in a way, we trust our senses up to a point where we begin to see they are limited....it is also extremely humbling to have your reality broken in two and live in acceptance of that. As you will never take it for granted that you can see/know everything. Life then becomes a mystery. Those people who cannot submit to that make themselves restless.

Not to say we shouldn't care about reality. On the contrary, the reality is that we are limited.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> One thing that's really been pissing me off lately. When I go to take a piss I can't tell if I am dreaming or not and I get afraid that I might actually be peeing in my bed while having a dream that I am standing at the toilet.


Haha!! I felt like that the other day! I got up in the middle of the night and thought, I hope I really am on the toilet and not just dreaming.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, urine symbolises weakness and insecurity.....fear of humiliation....
Fear of weeing in the wrong place.....

The most shameful thing I have ever seen was seeing a senile homeless man doing a dump outside a supermarket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

People laugh at such things to reassure themselves... that they aren?t at the same level... although we need to be ignorant in order to stay positive from time to time... just justify my own ignorance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Well you're sound of mind aren't you dear? So it wouldn't enter your mind to do such a thing... unless that kinky shit is your thing. Shouldn't bring yourself to view such a vision which gives you pleasure... although like I always say; "Each to their own".

*Shakes head... then goes to the mirror and shakes head*.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

*Shrugs*... all too easy... I like to give those who are numb emotions... but wait; aren't you recovered? When I read you stating me as a "pompous twat" I felt the love from within you touch my heart, ohhh... it was so sweet.

aw, don't be using reverse psychology now... we all know people react to such a move like that... it's just plain rude to insult their IQ like that sweety pie. Abuse? How so? Aren't you the one laughing at a "senile homeless man" within your "sound" mind? tutt tutt... I'm just giving a taste of your meds back to you... quite better aren't they? Add a little sugar and they'll be bittersweet dear .

You know, you've made my day... and it takes a lot to make my day like you have, and I feel thankful for that... lol... being a twat is so much fun.

You'll win once you've lowered your defences... hence why I win. And yes I do see this as a game... I see our whole existance as a game... so who are you to make judgement? A person I could learn from? If so... i'll listen to what you have to say... just be sincere with yourself and i'll listen.

Cheery bye bye sweet cheeks .

P.S... no one wins.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

@ the OP - perhaps before you pee you could do a quick reality test to make sure you are awake.

Example - look at your hands for a few seconds. If they melt away before your eyes you are dreaming. If they stay solid then you are awake.

Or flick a light switch off/on a few times. If the light in the room changes you are awake, if not you are probably dreaming (Or the light is broken  ).


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

.


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

Pee and anxiety tend to go hand in hand..

When I get nervous it's something I tend to worry about, and some of my anxious friends are forever running to the toilet. The release of it feels very reassuring, I think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Gees... you?re mad right? Quit getting all ?emotional? babe. Yeah i have issues with them... they have hurt me time and time again... so what do I do about it? Although why do I ask you as you won?t know the answer to that question.

You are talking to me right?? *Confused*... let?s assume you are... erm... I don?t like women who know their own minds? Well I liked Rozanne... she knew her own mind (I think) and she played games and losted em all =P (Sorry to bring you into this Rozanne).

You make an excellent point, I want attention (yes i?m attention seeking) because I can not relate with the rest of you on your English level... i read your word yet they make little since... although with me relating to our disorder... I want to connect with you guys... although it would seem you only reply when I kick your ass at mind games... I would rather be respectful... although I don?t get anywhere with that. Yes I wish to be mothered... yet I won?t get it from here... although I still try.

I want to be with a person who has meaning to me... and who I can give meaning too... ?mothering? can be seen as loving... I want to make us both feel secured and loved.

You?re somewhat right... although these bounderies are to get responives from you... because I am like a child... i?m a child who can not understand the words you write and so I feel alone.. yet you guys are the only ones who understand.

Which shameful post did I take pleasure out... I?ve taken pleasure out of many.

Yeah yeah... please control your ?Emotions? sweety pie... I know I shouldn?t fu*k with you because you?ll break me... although who?s to say I don?t want that?

Well we could use your ?saliva? to better use dear ... sorry.... I know I can wind you up with ease... but i can?t stop it... please don?t forgive me.
Well I?m really hurt =*(... the shameful truth has shattered my heart... lol... bless ya. Yeah... I am enjoying it... I guess I enjoy the fact that I can handle the truth while others can?t. My name is spelt Darren (Two Rs)... but that?s ok; i?m dyslexic too. All this is down to is you becoming close to me... then shutting me off... I mean... am I the only one with issues here??? Lol... you?ve done it to someone else... because then made me aware of it... so I forgive you due to it not being personal =). Gawd... this reply i?ve made has taken me ages... although i?ve loved every second of it... =S... lol.

It hurt when I read that I?m nothing to you... I feel like an empty shell now... I feel Dr/Dped...=P....lol.

Yeah people; she can?t help that she?s recovered and most people here haven?t... lol... don?t be jealous now.... lol. Yeah i can?t accept it... you aren?t recovered =*(, you?re just lying to hurt my little feelings =*(... lol. 
Can I have a huggle please?? =*( )))Holds out arms(((...
You know.. I feel so bad for this reply... that i?m willing to meet you so you can knock me the fook out... *nods* but i?d like to take my glasses off first please... they costed alot!!

I think you need some EmPUP love .

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have issues too


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I just wish you'd stop this D. It is very manipulative. I wish you would stop smearing my name whenever you feel like it. The bullying/harassment is not acceptable to me...
I don't know why you haven't been banned. This site is a mystery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I?m aware of this R. You tried to ?settle me down? by manipulating me yourself, got me into the chat room and preached/baited towards me... then forsake me. You don?t put enough effect into your games R... such is why you lose. Freedom of speech dear, tis the reason you?re allowed to preach your lies. Bullying/harassment? How so?.. state how I?m doing these? Perhaps I haven?t been banned due to you not owning the site, you do understand you don?t own the site correct? You might believe you own some of the members here, but not the site. ?This site is a mystery?... laughable R... just laughable. 
All too easy.


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow Darren, you are really projecting some deluded insecurities there.

And you don't have theright to throw around anyones name, in any aspect of life, no matter who they are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Who are you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

double post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll do something to make it easy on you guys. I'll move on. See you in the years to come, or if not... the next life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)




----------

